# Tim Taylored my Smoke Hollow 4-in-1 combo.



## kb69co (May 9, 2013)

I bought my Smoke Hollow 4-in-1 and built it with the mods I found on this site and blogs to make it a good smoker. I keep it in my Garage covered to avoid rust. The problem I had is my first smoke on it I had to take it from the garage to the back yard across wither grass or unfinished ground. With the small plastic castors that come on it this didn't work out so well. It was a royal pain in the behind to get it around the house. So I thought what would Tim Taylor do? In true Tool Time fashion I monsterized it with some steel plates and 10" pneumatic tires. Now it rolls all terrain style and it increased the height 11" which is actually perfect for grilling and loading the smoker. My wife bought me a sign for it so I put that on the front while I was at it.

Old casters













bbq3.jpg



__ kb69co
__ Apr 11, 2013






New rubber













monster3.jpg



__ kb69co
__ May 9, 2013


















monster.jpg



__ kb69co
__ May 9, 2013






The size difference between the stock and new wheels













monster2.jpg



__ kb69co
__ May 9, 2013






Rolls like a dream.


----------



## bear55 (May 9, 2013)

More Power Yeah!


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 10, 2013)

Do you plan on motorizing it in true Tim Taylor fashion?  23hp Kawasaki sounds about right!


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

I like it!  And its not enough to motorize it...ya gotta get a turbo on that bad boy....(insert Tim's grunts here).

Red


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## themule69 (May 10, 2013)

your mods look good. I see many years of great Q in your future.













vette engine install.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 22, 2013






here is a mod. that might make it fly.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

Just hope that Al helped you and not Tim!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## themule69 (May 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Just hope that Al helped you and not Tim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 10, 2013)

Think there would be room for a NOS system?


----------



## themule69 (May 11, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> Think there would be room for a NOS system?









  YUP.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## vark (Aug 8, 2013)

Found your mode, looks great. I am in the same boat - need to take the grill out from garage all the way around the house on grass and need bigger wheels. I can find wheels easily, but where did you find the assembly to attach wheels to the grill? If you could point me out in the right direction, that would be awesome. I got the same 4-1 combo today and assembling it now :)


----------



## kb69co (Aug 9, 2013)

I got the wheels at Harbour Freight. I went to a local steel shop and bought 2 pieces of 1/2'X4" plate steel I measured across the legs and added 8". 4" for each wheel so they would sit outside of the legs. I then drilled the steel and used 1/2 inch bolts and nuts to mount the steel through the original mounting holes in the legs. I then drilled out the holes for the wheels and used 1/4" bolts to bolt them on with. I painted the steel plates and then bolted them on. I have used it many times over the past several  months and I must say it was worth every penny to make. Rolls like a dream over grass, rocks or whatever. Plus the height of the grills is perfect to cook at. No bending over. I love it and would do it again in a second.


----------



## remmy700p (Aug 9, 2013)

Where'd you get the "Dad's Grill" sign?


----------



## kb69co (Aug 31, 2013)

My wife got the sign at Hobby Lobby.


----------

